# Blitzeinschlag!!!



## nobsi (2. Juli 2008)

hi leute!

zu dem thema hab ich die suche bemüht und auch einen beitrag gefunden (https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15090/?q=blitzeinschlag).
allerdings wurden da nicht wirklich alle fragen beantwortet. 

da es nun kürzlich ein heftiges gewitter über unseren grundstück gab , fragte mich meine exverlobte  ob in den teich, der ca. 90m² hat, ein blitz einschlagen könnte und ob dann die folie (epdm) ein loch hätte.

ich, der allwissende mann im haus:smoki , konnte ihr aber diese frage auch nicht beantworten .

was meint ihr dazu?

:cu 
norbert


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blitzeinschlag!!!*

Eher unwahrscheinlich, aber nicht unmöglich. 
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist viel höher das der Blitz in einen daneben stehenden Baum einschlägt und ein runterfallender Ast den Teich beschädigt. 

Bei uns in der Firma hats mal einen Ziegelschornstein komplett zerlegt, der is in sich zusammengesackt und durchs Hallendach gekracht. Zum Glück war niemand mehr in der Halle. 

Wolf


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blitzeinschlag!!!*

Äh, Wuzzel, ich widersprech Dir ja ungern - aber warum mussten  wir bei Gewitter immer aus dem Schwimmbecken raus, wenn nicht Wasser Blitze besonders gern anzieht?

Allerdings glaube ich, dass sich der Blitz dann so verteilt, dass er nicht ein Loch in die Folie brennt.


----------



## laolamia (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blitzeinschlag!!!*

die folie wird nur beschaedigt wenn der blitz direkt einschlaegt, meist sucht er sich hoere punkte der umgebung.
ich glaub die change auf einen 6ser im lotto ist hoeher 

im see sollte man(n) schon aus dem wasser, der kopf des schwimmers ist oft der hoechste punkt 
ausserdem ist die flaeche groesser und etwas spannung ist auch einige meter weiter noch zu spueren.

bis denne lao


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blitzeinschlag!!!*

Äh Else ... 

ach gib es ruhig zu... Du widersprichst mir ganz gerne  

Aber liegt das von Dir geschilderte Problem nicht eher daran, das der Kopf eines Schwimmers auf einer Wasserfläche die einzige "Erhebung" darstellt ? 
Natürlich leitet Feuchtigkeit besser und der Blitz schlägt eher in Bäume ein, die auf feuchtem Gebiet stehen. "Suche die Buche und weiche der Eiche" als Merkspruch bei Gewitter hat sich daher blödsinnigerweise eingebürgert. 
Besser wäre sich in eine Vertiefung in der Erde zu hocken (noch nicht fertige Teiche sind geradezu ideal) da der Blitz eben mit höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht auf der Platten Wiese sondern in der höchsten Erhebung im Umkreis einschlägt. Also sind weder Buchen noch __ Eichen ein sicher Ort. 

Wolf


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blitzeinschlag!!!*

Hi Wuzzel!

Äh - ertappt - ich liebe es, Dir zu widersprechen...

Tja - da ist was dran - der Kopf auf dem Wasser...(schlägt der Blitz in Hohlkörper?)

Ansonsten bevorzuge ich bei Gewitter im Sommer den Platz unterm Terrassendach mit direktem Blick auf den prasselnden Regen...


----------



## Alex45525 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blitzeinschlag!!!*



> Ansonsten bevorzuge ich bei Gewitter im Sommer den Platz unterm Terrassendach mit direktem Blick auf den prasselnden Regen...



Ach wie romantisch! Und Dein Hubby? Sorgt mit einer Gartenforke hoch in den Himmel gereckt im Regen stehend für Illumination und "Shocks, Sensations and Experiments with High Voltage" zu Deiner gefälligen Zerstreuung???


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blitzeinschlag!!!*

Kann man für dieses Außergewöhnliche Lübecker Spektakel noch Karten bekommen ? 

Wolf 
3 on 3


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blitzeinschlag!!!*

@Alex

 Nein - Huby sitzt natürlich neben mir und hält Händchen, weil ich bei jedem Donner zusammenzucke, was Du denkst Du denn. Wir sind doch nicht bei Frankensteins.

@Wuzzel

 Wenn Ihr die Getränke mitbringt, seid Ihr zwei natürlich herzlich eingeladen. Du darfst natürlich auch mal die Forke halten! :evil


----------



## Alex45525 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blitzeinschlag!!!*

Na, Wuzzel, sollten wir uns dieses Angebot entgehen lassen?
Was die Illumination angeht, halte ich es am liebsten mit Faraday: Einen Drachen am STAHLSEIL. Knallt garantiert und zwar richtig!

Und Du kannst anstatt der Forke wie immer Dein Bierchen festhalten...

Achja, ich wusste ja nicht, dass Else Angst hat. Aber auch da weiß ich um Abhilfe: Hochsicherheitstrakt im Faraday'schen Käfig!
Nee, Else, da kann Dir dann wirklich nichts mehr passieren. Schau mal hier!

Und falls es mit dem Gewitter mal nicht so klappt, hier eines meiner Hobbys. Im Ernst, seit Jahren sammel ich Material und Messgeräte für dieses Projekt! Wenn unser Haus erst fertig ist (und der Teich vergrößert!)...


----------



## Frettchenfreund (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blitzeinschlag!!!*

Hallo zusammen!

 Alex



			
				Alex45525 schrieb:
			
		

> Na, Wuzzel, sollten wir uns dieses Angebot entgehen lassen?



Nehmt Ihr mich auch mit?   Drachen habe ich ........... mehrere, die stelle ich gerne zu Verfügung.

 Oh, ich muß ja jetzt ganz Vorsichtig sein, denn wenn Elschen und Hubby dieses Jahr noch ins Sauerland kommen bekomme ich bestimmt


----------

